# Fromm to Orijen



## Luccagr (Feb 25, 2011)

I've been feeding Lucca fromm 4* series and the protein level s in the 20s % range. Whilst at the pet store, I was recommended Orijen fish which has almost a minimum 38% protein. I'm wondering if it's ok to transition to such a high level protein or should I keep to the protein in the 20+ % range? 

I remembered reading somewhere that dogs should not get too much protein? He is not a super active dog. He just gets his usual 1 - 2 mile walk on weekdays and longer walks/swim on weekends. 

The other option is to feed acana or earthborn holistic or WEllness core. However seems like wellness core also has a high level protein I realised.


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

Your golden in your signature photo is just beautiful. 

I feed my dogs Fromm too, and I couldnt get them to transition well to Orijen. For some reason, it just doesnt agree with their stomachs. They switch easily to Pro Plan 30/20 and back when being shown. Theoretically, I would love to feed Orijen, but practically I do think the jump up is too much.


----------



## sterregold (Dec 9, 2009)

If he is doing well on the Fromm why change it? Like Jill I found my dogs coats went to hell when I tried Origen. If you are finding your dog needs more protein to fuel activity, then Fromm does have a few formulas that are somewhat higher in protein (Surf and Turf is one, Game Bird is another). Some of my dogs are on Fromm as well--it is a great quality food and they have great coats and muscle condition. I keep them on the 4Star Duck or Salmon duing less active periods and feed the Game Bird or Surf and Turf during hunting season when they need more fuel. I see no point in fixing something that is not broken--so don't let a shop-clerk who is probably getting pressure from a sales rep to promote Origen pressure you into an unnecessary change!!


----------



## siulongluiy (Apr 25, 2012)

Not sure what the Protein info is on Acana but I know they are from the same company and I rotate between Acana and Fromm 4 star with Oatmeal and he loves them all. 

Maybe worth taking a look for comparison?


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## dogloverforlife (Feb 17, 2013)

If the Fromm is working I wouldn't switch. If you do I agree looking at acana. It's close to your protein in Fromm

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## golden_732 (Aug 26, 2013)

Acana is about 28% protein and Orijen is in the high 30's, I believe. My pup is on Acana right now and the only complaint I have is the loose stools. In fact, I'm looking to switch him to Fromm Classics.


----------



## Luccagr (Feb 25, 2011)

Thanks all for the help! Oh i'm having to find another food cos' I've relocated and there isn't Fromm at where I am. Will get Lucca to try Acana then.


----------



## Calm dog (Sep 11, 2013)

Luccagr said:


> Thanks all for the help! Oh i'm having to find another food cos' I've relocated and there isn't Fromm at where I am. Will get Lucca to try Acana then.


I'm feeding my dogs Fromm and I order it from Chewy. Com
They are super nice and have free shipping over fifty dollars. They also take food back if you don't like it.
I am transitioning my new pup from eukanuba large breed puppy and his stools are already firmer .
Hope that helps!


----------



## dogloverforlife (Feb 17, 2013)

I too order from chewy.com. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Blondie (Oct 10, 2009)

Maggie is a Fromm dog through and through.....never had a problem with it. Weighs 52 pounds, vet love that, at 1 cup twice a day. Beautiful girl with energy, shiny coat, beautiful teeth(have to brush them of course). It's all good.


----------



## Melfice (Aug 4, 2012)

My pups were (and the new 12 week old puppy we have now) raised on Fromm puppy food. No issues and Fromm is part of my dogs rotation now. Including Acana and Orijen as well. No issues to report so far. My pups love their food, and are very happy indeed


----------



## anniesMum (Feb 21, 2013)

I've just switched Annie to Fromm 4 star - Grain-Free Beef Frittata Veg first and now trying Grain-Free Salmon Tunalini. I see that the Salmon has a few chicken ingredients in it, but I wasn't sure that the beef was a good choice and it has potatoes -- I don't really know which Fromm to feed her -- good thing is she has no problems with either one. I had her on Natural Balance Legume and Duck and Wysong(chicken) before that and decided to switch because she was itching and scratching a lot on both after a long time and Fromm has higher protein content. I thought grain free is a good way to go for preventing allergies, and thought chicken free the same as well.
Annie's weight has been constant, she's very petite, at 23 kg, gets 2.5/3 hrs exercise a day and loves running along next to me on my bike and after balls!
Any thoughts for us?


----------



## olliversmom (Mar 13, 2013)

Olliver has been on Canidae since breeders. Did well on it, but doesn't care for taste anymore.
After much, blah, much research gonna give the Fromm large breed puppy a try.
Will keep yall posted.


----------



## Ripley16 (Jan 26, 2012)

We are in the process of switching from Canidae ALS to Orijen Regional Red. It's going well so far (day 3). Stools are firm, no problems there, and as a bonus, she absolutely LOVES Orijen, and it's made in Canada (Yay Canada! ) and not from Diamond!!!


----------



## murphy1 (Jun 21, 2012)

Murphy ate Orijen lg breed puppy and had soft poop. He's on Acana Ranchland from Acana Pacifica. He's done great on both but the fish smell was a bit too much for me. Acana is from the same company as Orijen but lower in protein. Murphy looks great and his coat is fantastic. He eats about 2 3/4 a day. Good luch whatever you choose.


----------

